# [Q] IP Address unavailable



## FRANKstar3 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi guys i have a problem with my IP address  when i go to settings>about phone>status my IP address says unavailable ive tried switching my phone off but nothing works i think this is affecting my wifi as well because it also says settings not responding when i switch it on and when i use other applications to switch it on they fail when they are collectiing *my wifi address* someone please help me i miss WiFi:crying::crying:


----------



## cybhunter (Aug 2, 2013)

Since you didn't post the device information (ie phone model) nor the router you use, it doesn't allow us forums users to give you the best options to troubleshoot the problem your having 


Some generic options to try

1) try powercycling the router (linksys have a tendency of dropping Wifi connections) 
2) check to see if the wifi toggle is on  (the settings menu)


----------



## colestole (Apr 5, 2014)

I have the same problem as well:
my phone specs:
Software version: L720VPUEMK2
Device model: SPH-L720
Android version: 4.4.2

A couple of days ago i had installed the newest update for the s4 and when it had finished installing both the bluetooth address and the ip address said unavailable and i am now unable to connect to any internet


----------



## cshlcsh (Apr 5, 2014)

colestole said:


> I have the same problem as well:
> my phone specs:
> Software version: L720VPUEMK2
> Device model: SPH-L720
> ...

Click to collapse



It looks like your efs has been missing.If you have a backup.Restore it.
Flash the modem separately may help too.


----------



## Vignesh Viswanathan (Nov 21, 2014)

cshlcsh said:


> It looks like your efs has been missing.If you have a backup.Restore it.
> Flash the modem separately may help too.

Click to collapse



Hi,

I am also facing this same problem (Bluetooth & IP address unavailable) since 2 days back and i tried to switch off & on my Samsung S4 (I-9500 GT).
The thing is that i have never manually backed up my phone or this EFS, so advice me a solution to overcome this problem.


----------



## Vignesh Viswanathan (Nov 23, 2014)

Vignesh Viswanathan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also facing this same problem (Bluetooth & IP address unavailable) since 2 days back and i tried to switch off & on my Samsung S4 (I-9500 GT).
> The thing is that i have never manually backed up my phone or this EFS, so advice me a solution to overcome this problem.

Click to collapse



Hi,

I am also facing this same problem (Bluetooth & IP address unavailable) since 2 days back and i tried to switch off & on my Samsung S4 (I-9500 GT).
 The thing is that i have never manually backed up my phone or this EFS, so advice me a solution to overcome this problem. 

Awaiting for an response on the issue mentioned above, advise me what is the solution...

Looking forward to the precious help from you guys


----------



## TubbyStubby (Mar 18, 2016)

Vignesh Viswanathan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also facing this same problem (Bluetooth & IP address unavailable) since 2 days back and i tried to switch off & on my Samsung S4 (I-9500 GT).
> The thing is that i have never manually backed up my phone or this EFS, so advice me a solution to overcome this problem.
> ...

Click to collapse



if you r having problem with efs file then try this.
1> you need to root your phone first. check out forums there are tons of tut's available. 
2> goto this post and download efs professional zip.(you have to extract it)
3> enable usb debugging in developers mode and make sure you have all the usb/adb drivers installed on your phone.(install universal adb drivers that will work fine)
4> open efs professional.exe and connect your device.
5> now go to backups tab and select your device under device filter tab and then click backup. wait for backup to be complete.
6> now go to restore tab and under backup archives select one of the .tar.gz file I prefer (device)(although it doesn't matter) and hit resotre.
7> your device will reboot and you are done.

if you still have the problem 

download root explorer and goto efs folder in root directory. then find this file - 'nv_data.bin.md5' and delete it and restart the phone.

if this helped then hit the thanks.


----------



## febinkbabu (Aug 17, 2016)

I felt this problem with my htc desire 826..
Can not share hot spot to others ..


----------



## Drunkenjin3 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi Sir,
I've also face same problem, my Bluetooth and IPv4 address is unavailable.
How can i make them available. I need your help sir. Thank you phone model SM-G530H


----------



## NeroCZA (Apr 6, 2017)

any fix for this issue on Moto g4 xt1625, No Mac Address no way to connect to Data connection or even the wifi.


----------



## Cristallina (Jun 30, 2017)

TubbyStubby said:


> if you r having problem with efs file then try this.
> 1> you need to root your phone first. check out forums there are tons of tut's available.
> 2> goto this post and download efs professional zip.(you have to extract it)
> 3> enable usb debugging in developers mode and make sure you have all the usb/adb drivers installed on your phone.(install universal adb drivers that will work fine)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, i have the same problem, do i have to download efs professional zip on my pc?


----------



## riozzi (Dec 15, 2017)

my phone ivargo isnt showing any signal could i get help


----------



## Shrutir30 (Aug 29, 2018)

My samsung j7 is not scanning any wifi. I hav already done factory reset also but no change... what can i do? 
Mine is  SM-J700H
Andeoid version 6.0.1


----------



## Piyta (Aug 27, 2020)

Pls my IP address and my Bluetooth address are displaying unavailable.someone told me to try going to settings/apps/Google play services/and force stop and restart it.but when I tried,the force stop button is unclear and unpressable.pls indeed u guys help on this.i wud be very grateful if you reply..


----------

